# Invoices & Estimate software



## Zaahir (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Guys

I'm looking for invoicing & Estimate software, came across this one has anyone here used it:
InstaForm Invoices & Estimates Pro 2.0

Also if anyone could suggest a good inventry software.

Thanks


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

I would look into Fastmanager this program works great and it is for a print shop FastManager


----------



## Zaahir (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Jamie, The price is a bit steep (multiply by 7.8 in South African Rands)
besides I'm running my biz from home part time so I just need something to keep track of invoices.
will download the trial version & see how it goes.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

You can also try T-Quoter T-Quoter I used this for a little bit too very simple


----------



## wirenut103 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use this program for my electrical contracting business and am quite happy with it in that context. Great for the price for making invoices. I do not use it for bookkeeping because it does not have the flexibility in the reports and tax information that I like. Remember...you get what you pay for and while this is a great, non-complicated program....it lacks some bells a whistles that may be desired.


----------



## ep (Jan 9, 2007)

I use T-Quoter as it is already setup for Printing and Embroidery with formulas and industry whosale catalogs.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Go with t-quoter, it's a great program. It helped our profit the first year we used it. It was a fairly easy transition, some fought it since they liked flying-by-the-seat-of-their-pants. It really simplifies the ordering process as well.

Really only 1 person should be allowed to order from vendors. This way people can't sneak orders through that might not get billed for.


----------



## ep (Jan 9, 2007)

I have an extra, legal copy of T-Qouter that I am not using, if you are interested please contact me.


----------



## artfx1 (Jun 20, 2006)

EstiMate Sign Estimating Software: ------ I've owned this for 3 years now and love it!!!!! It is geared toward the sign industry, but has a screen-printed garments plug-in that can be completely tailored for your setup...


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but can anyone tell me if this t-quoter will work for dtg, sublimation and signs

Thanks


----------



## ep (Jan 9, 2007)

yes it can.


----------

